# Clean white stitching



## 29HM (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi does anyone have any recommendations how to clean up white/light stitching on seats, steering wheel etc? The stitching on my black TTS interior always looks a dirty faded colour.

Thanks


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

A good APC and an upholstery brush or MF cloth will clean the stitching up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundboy10 (Apr 7, 2012)

APC?


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

APC = all purpose cleaner


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive had good results cleaning the stitching with liquid leather products in the past, wet cloth on area, soft nail brush to work cleaner in, leave for a few minutes then wipe off with a clean damp cloth 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## 29HM (Dec 30, 2014)

Excellent thanks ! Will give these a try.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've used a solution of non-bio clothes washing detergent mixed with warm water and agitated with a soft toothbrush. Followed by a wipe down with a clean cloth moistened with warm water.


----------

